# Hiding cable across floor



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi!

I have my subwoofer behind the listening position, and have to run power and signal cables across a wooden floor. Any tips on how to conceal these? :dontknow:


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You can potentially pull off the baseboard and run it behind that if there's space

-or-

you can use surface mount conduit.

Bryan


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Can you go "up" or "down"? I just ran a _*bunch* _of cables in the crawlspace.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I lost the graphic I drew up, but I came up with a design for my room with a similar problem.

Basically it's using the rug as a cover, but it was stacked layers:

1/4" plywood with rubber coating or feet to keep it from slipping. Make a small channel to run whatever wires (or several channels spaced out evenly.

Carpet pad taped to the plywood over the wires, extending about 6" past the plywood.

Rug with about 1' margin around the plywood. This would allow for a gentle taper on the edges.

It only raises the rug 1/4", but that's enough to run any RG6, or 14 gauge speaker wire. The layering keeps the "bump" from being felt.

Obviously, it only works if you have a rug big enough to cover the run


----------

